# Tips for MES Owners



## rabbithutch (Apr 16, 2012)

I've found that the simplest and easiest way to clean racks and water pan - anything removable - is with oven cleaner.  It works a treat.  I wipe things down and get rid of the easy crud then spray down racks and pans - OUTSIDE - and let 'em sit for several hours.  They wash up with almost no effort.  Let me hasten to add that I DO NOT use oven cleaner in the smoker (at least, I haven't yet).  The only thing I've done is to wash the door glass inside.  I've found that Dawn and warm water will get that done weeks after the last use.

I found that the casters on the unit as delivered weren't very user friendly.  I bought a cheap Harbor Freight furniture dolly and use that instead of the casters.  It works much better and cost about $20.  The dolly's wheels don't have brakes but I find I don't need them.  The weight of the smoker keeps everything wherever I put it.  The dolly makes it very easy to roll it around the patio and place it where I want it.

Hope someone finds this useful. 

If you've got tips of your own, please add them to this thread or start one of your own.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 16, 2012)

I just pull my racks out while the food is resting and into the dishwasher they go.  the drip pan usually gets foil unless I'm trying to use it for making a side.  I remove the foil and since some grease always gets through some how (I would love an explanation for this), I throw it in the dishwasher also.  Thinks usually clean up with occasional touch up on my part.


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 16, 2012)

Howdy, ww!

I found that the smoker would bake on a film of ?? (soot?) that the dw wouldn't remove.  I'm not normally a neat freak, but the ball and chain suggested given oven cleaner a shot to clean up some pans I'd used to catch grease - pans that also got greased and burnt on even though they were wrapped in hd Reynolds.  I used the cleaner after about the 4th smoke thinking that the metal would never release the stains.  I was wrong.  Now I use oc to clean up.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 29, 2012)

rabbitutch,

I like the dolly idea since my new MES 30 will be traveling between my backyard and my detached garage where I'll be storing it between uses. I'm in Washington state and we're still very much in the rainy season. But I wonder if a hand truck might be better suited for that? The smoker would probably fall off a furniture dolly since I have some inclines to negotiate.

As for cleaning the interior of the smoker, rabbithutch and werdwolf, I don't have a glass door to clean.  Should I use dishwashing liquid and water on the walls and inside of the door after every use? Do you leave the door open for the interior to air dry?

Which cleans the racks better, oven cleaner or the dishwasher method? If using the dishwasher, high temp scrub or pots & pans cycle?

Should I clean the smoker the next day every time I use it?  The manual states mold and mildew can grow if the unit isn't cleaned after every use.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## daricksta (May 4, 2012)

I bought a cheap handtruck and a package of 8 mini bungee cords. It works perfectly for transporting my MES 30 around. Haven't cleaned out the smokehouse yet after my first smoking job--will do it tomorrow.


----------



## 2005xfr (May 4, 2012)

I clean my MES 40 with a solution of trisodium phosphate (TSP) you can get it at the hardware store.

You may want to wear gloves because it "de-fats".

But, it works really well.


----------



## smoke king (May 4, 2012)

I like the dishwasher method too.  I have also let them soak in soapy water in the sink and then used a soft scrub brush on them.  That usually does the trick.


----------



## daricksta (May 8, 2012)

There seems to be a difference of opinion in cleaning the interior. Some guys prefer to leave the inside walls as is because they believe it seasons the smoker. They only clean the racks and the metal stuff.

Am I right in understanding that both of you clean the whole interior?

There's dried drip spot on the top of the box that holds the wood chip tray. I tried using a scrub sponge but the spot is now baked on. It's like trying to clean the baked-on spots on a stainless steel skillet that's been on a gas burner--it can't be done. What would you suggest I use to clean it? TSP?


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

I spray my racks with Oven Cleaner then into a large garbage bag, close it up and leave sit for 12-24 hrs, then spray them off and they are sparkly shiny! I occasionally wipe down the inside with a wet safe for teflon scrubby. I don't have a dishwasher so that's not an option.

I picked up some brand of liquid oven rack cleaner and it came with a large plastic bag with instructions to put the racks in the bag and pour the cleaner on it. I now do it with the spray kind and it works really well.


----------



## rabbithutch (May 8, 2012)

I've used oven cleaner on the racks when they were really caked up and blackened.  It worked very well.  I'll remember Alesia's trick of putting them in garbage (bag or can?) the next time they need that treatment.  Other than grills and water tray, I have not yet cleaned anything other than the glass in the door on my MES40.  I now foil my water tray and have a ceramic tile with foil sitting above the heating element.  

After only 6-8 smokes, there is a good deal of smoky, oily, greasy accretion on the walls and door.  Given the heat and humidity that can occur here in central Texas - and the fact that I'm must take antibiotics daily for the rest of my life due to an infection in an artificial joint last year - I am probably going to have to clean the smoker insides at some point to avoid contracting another nasty; but I sure don't do it after every smoke.  We have a couple of those scunci steam cleaners.  I will probably use one when I finally have to break down and do a cleaning.  I'll post a thread here at some future date reporting success or failure of that technique after I've tried it.  For now, Dawn and warm water have cleaned the door glass for me quite well.


----------



## 2005xfr (May 8, 2012)

daRicksta said:


> There seems to be a difference of opinion in cleaning the interior. Some guys prefer to leave the inside walls as is because they believe it seasons the smoker. They only clean the racks and the metal stuff.
> 
> Am I right in understanding that both of you clean the whole interior?
> 
> There's dried drip spot on the top of the box that holds the wood chip tray. I tried using a scrub sponge but the spot is now baked on. It's like trying to clean the baked-on spots on a stainless steel skillet that's been on a gas burner--it can't be done. What would you suggest I use to clean it? TSP?


TSP is more of a degreaser than a polish. I don't think it would help that "burnt spot" which is really oxidation from the heat.

No, do not intend to clean the entire interior. I have only cleaned the racks, water pan, door and window.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

Sorry about that. Into a garbage bag and I leave it outside in the shade just to keep the sun from the possibility of drying/baking it on. 


rabbithutch said:


> I've used oven cleaner on the racks when they were really caked up and blackened. It worked very well. I'll remember Alesia's trick of putting them in garbage (bag or can?) the next time they need that treatment. Other than grills and water tray, I have not yet cleaned anything other than the glass in the door on my MES40. I now foil my water tray and have a ceramic tile with foil sitting above the heating element.
> After only 6-8 smokes, there is a good deal of smoky, oily, greasy accretion on the walls and door. Given the heat and humidity that can occur here in central Texas - and the fact that I'm must take antibiotics daily for the rest of my life due to an infection in an artificial joint last year - I am probably going to have to clean the smoker insides at some point to avoid contracting another nasty; but I sure don't do it after every smoke. We have a couple of those scunci steam cleaners. I will probably use one when I finally have to break down and do a cleaning. I'll post a thread here at some future date reporting success or failure of that technique after I've tried it. For now, Dawn and warm water have cleaned the door glass for me quite well.


----------



## 1beezer (Oct 24, 2012)

I used Purple Power degreaser mixed with water in a spray bottle and a fiber pad the other day and it easily cleaned off like 8 smokes or more of tar from the walls.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> Howdy, ww!
> 
> I found that the smoker would bake on a film of ?? (soot?) that the dw wouldn't remove.  I'm not normally a neat freak, but the ball and chain suggested given oven cleaner a shot to clean up some pans I'd used to catch grease - pans that also got greased and burnt on even though they were wrapped in hd Reynolds.  I used the cleaner after about the 4th smoke thinking that the metal would never release the stains.  I was wrong.  Now I use oc to clean up.


For your sake I hope she won't see this or else  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the tips and for starting this thread! The only interior stationary part I've cleaned so far was the window.


----------



## xutfuzzy (Oct 24, 2012)

I've contemplated cleaning the inside walls...I remember a demonstration Alton Brown did about how heat "bounced" off clean walls well but didn't cook food properly when the walls were dirty.  I was thinking of using one of those steam cleaners to safely (read: chemical free) remove the grease/whateverthatstuffis from the walls.  My concern, however, is where all that grease is going to go.  I can't have it running down onto my lawn or anything.  Any ideas?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2012)

Crank the heat up for 12 hours or so.... it will bake it until it flakes off... at least mine did..... and then it shed all over the cheese....   SS wool pad and it fell off..... Dave


----------



## rtbbq2 (Nov 29, 2012)

I spray the racks with Pam before I start to smoke. After they cool, I put them in the sink full of dish soap and water and they wash up without issue...I also put aluminum foil on all pans, water drip and they stay clean...I  built a little frame around my AMNPS using a coat hanger. That allows me to put a piece of aluminum foil over the top ot it while smoking. It keeps the food drippings from going into my pellet smoker. Cut the coat hanger wires at an angle and th drippings will run right off. It's pretty simple and works like a charm...













Smoked Ribs_11_28_12 001.JPG



__ rtbbq2
__ Nov 29, 2012


















Smoked Ribs_11_28_12 003.JPG



__ rtbbq2
__ Nov 29, 2012


















Smoked Ribs_11_28_12 002.JPG



__ rtbbq2
__ Nov 29, 2012


----------



## linguica (Nov 29, 2012)

GREAT idea, i will try it.


----------



## carrol rhodes (Nov 30, 2012)

_An easy way to clean grill grates or oven racks is to line your bathtub with four used dryer sheets, set the grill or oven racks on top and fill the tub with warm water. Let sit overnight and then wipe clean . The power of the antistatic in dryer sheets helps to separate the food from the grates._

_Go to this web site for more on this.  _

_I bought a plastic tub with lid and soaked racks overnight and rubbed them off the next morning they looked like new._

_Check out this web site:_

http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/2012/04/almost-effortless-way-to-clean-your.html


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 30, 2012)

Because I started this thread about cleaning racks . . .   and because I learned something important that I didn't know this week . . .   and because it has to do with cleaning and products we probably all use from time to time, I thought I'd better post this.

DO NOT USE DAWN AND CLOROX TOGETHER!  

I'm not a chemist and I don't have any idea why this is a problem, but a local man died in the ICU where my wife works last week from smelling the fumes from using Dawn dishwasher detergent and Clorox in his kitchen sink.  One of the trained chemists here can probably tell us what components combine to create a caustic gas, but it really doesn't matter.  I know for a fact that this individual died, and the cause was attributed to lung damage from fumes given off by the combination.

And, if it turns out I'm full of $h#x, well . . .   it won't be the first time and a laxative will fix that but I wouldn't want to live with myself if I knew something that might be important to my friends here and didn't share it.  

I would never have suspected that using these 2 products together could be deadly.  I don't know what strengths the ingredients were nor what proportions were used, but I will never have Dawn and Clorox out at the same time when cleaning ever again.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 8, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> Because I started this thread about cleaning racks . . . and because I learned something important that I didn't know this week . . . and because it has to do with cleaning and products we probably all use from time to time, I thought I'd better post this.
> DO NOT USE DAWN AND CLOROX TOGETHER!
> I'm not a chemist and I don't have any idea why this is a problem, but a local man died in the ICU where my wife works last week from smelling the fumes from using Dawn dishwasher detergent and Clorox in his kitchen sink. One of the trained chemists here can probably tell us what components combine to create a caustic gas, but it really doesn't matter. I know for a fact that this individual died, and the cause was attributed to lung damage from fumes given off by the combination.
> And, if it turns out I'm full of $h#x, well . . . it won't be the first time and a laxative will fix that but I wouldn't want to live with myself if I knew something that might be important to my friends here and didn't share it.
> I would never have suspected that using these 2 products together could be deadly. I don't know what strengths the ingredients were nor what proportions were used, but I will never have Dawn and Clorox out at the same time when cleaning ever again.


RH, I am not a chemist either but just as an FYI. Dawn (some) as well as Joy (some) and some other (but not all) dishwashing detergents contain ammonia and when mixed with Clorox (bleach) creates chlorine gas. As you may recall, chlorine gas was used in WWI in trench warfare, France I think. It says on the bottle "Do Not Add Bleach".


----------



## waucedah (Feb 10, 2013)

I clean my MES racks and water bowl in my large gas grill at high heat,  when I grill the next time.

Works great-no labor to speak of.  The same way I clean my racks and smoke de-fuser from my UDS


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 17, 2013)

One of the best things I've found to clean the inside,  drip pan and water pan of my MB is Simple Green.  Let the unit cool  Spray a liberal coating of Simple Green on the pans and interior. and let set for about 30 minutes.  Then hose it out. The glass and sides may need just a bit of a light scrub but not much. The racks go in the dish washer when no one is looking.  And I'm done! 

BDSkelly


----------



## toesmasher (Feb 18, 2013)

One of my wife's bro-in-laws had an older Masterbuilt units (digital but with no window)  and he washed out his unit with a pressure washer and degreaser. He said it looked pretty,  but the smoker worked no more. He killed it. After I found this fine site I told him that he could prob replace the electronics, but he had already dragged it off to the dump. Guess thats not a good way to clean one.


----------



## bgolden49 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for that idea on the dolly from Northern Freight.  I will be looking in to them

Bill G


----------



## bgolden49 (May 29, 2013)

OH CRAP!   after christening my new MES, I cleaned the racks with Dawn in Hot water.  I think I'll read the threads here before I do anything else.

Thanks for the post on the cleaning.

Bill G


----------



## roadkill cafe (May 29, 2013)

bgolden49 said:


> OH CRAP!   after christening my new MES, I cleaned the racks with Dawn in Hot water.  I think I'll read the threads here before I do anything else.
> 
> Thanks for the post on the cleaning.
> 
> Bill G


Where's the problem? Nothing wrong with doing that. I do mine that way to get the heavy stuff off then into the dishwasher or I place them in a plastic trash bag and spray/soak them down with Easy Off Heavy Duty oven cleaner for a day then just hose off. Just don't get any oven cleaner on your skin. It's caustic and will burn.

Steve


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

Great hints , Bob. I have them noted for my venture into Watt Burning...LOL

Good to hear from you and as always . . .


----------



## sm0kin (Jun 3, 2013)

After reading through this thread it seems all who used simple green had good results. That concludes my search for a cleaner, thanks!


----------



## mario05 (Nov 18, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> RH, I am not a chemist either but just as an FYI. Dawn (some) as well as Joy (some) and some other (but not all) dishwashing detergents contain ammonia and when mixed with Clorox (bleach) creates chlorine gas. As you may recall, chlorine gas was used in WWI in trench warfare, France I think. It says on the bottle "Do Not Add Bleach".


I know this is an old thread, but it seemed worth a little more information since ammonia + bleach produces a lot of bad stuff:

http://chemistry.about.com/od/toxicchemicals/a/Mixing-Bleach-And-Ammonia.htm


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info, mario05.

My go to cleaner is now Simple Green, but because I use Dawn dishwashing liquid in the kitchen and sometimes spray my sinks with Clorox bleach - especially after washing poultry - I am now much more careful about keeping the two apart.  I never have them both out at the same time any more.

Thanks, again!


----------



## nchapelheel (Nov 21, 2013)

I use isopropyl alcohol on the glass in the door. If accumulation is heavy, I spot clean with the alcohol.

I tried oven cleaner on the inside of the MES, but I waited too long to hose it out. The walls got clean, but at

the expense of the plating on the metal. I don't know exactly what happened, but it looks different. I will not be

using oven cleaner again on the inside of the MES.

I take the racks, drip pan, and water pan in a large plastic tub I bought that is slightly bigger than the racks. The

tub is 8 inches deep so that it can have 4 racks and the pans in it and all are covered with water and dishwasher

detergent. Note that I used dishWASHER detergent. I tried the standard "dawn" type detergent, but it did not work

nearly as well.

All the parts stay overnight in the tub and then get scrubbed with a brush. They get a ride in the Bosch dishwasher

after that.

hope this helps.

nChapelHeel


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 21, 2013)

nChapelHeel - ah!  The Southern Part of Heaven!

I'm '64 from Kenan Flagler.


----------



## palladini (Apr 24, 2014)

Waucedah said:


> I clean my MES racks and water bowl in my large gas grill at high heat,  when I grill the next time.
> 
> Works great-no labor to speak of.  The same way I clean my racks and smoke de-fuser from my UDS


I did that after my first smoke.  Put all 4 racks from MES 30 inch smoker in the BBQ, cranked it on high, 1/2 hour later removed them, they had rusted to the point you cannot use them anymore.  I contacted MasterBuilt, they said never to do that and sent me some new racks.


----------



## dale4121 (May 3, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> There seems to be a difference of opinion in cleaning the interior. Some guys prefer to leave the inside walls as is because they believe it seasons the smoker. They only clean the racks and the metal stuff.


I fall into the don't clean the interior group. I've had wood smokers for over 20 years and only occasionally clean the walls if I have visible bulky build up of fat. Same for the MES. You should smell smoke when you open your MES to start smoking for the day. If your MES smells good like BBQ that tells you it's "cured".

Go to any good BBQ joint and the walls are black with aroma from the pits.

I do clean the drip pan that slants toward the water pan, the water pan, the flat pan on the bottom that looks like a cookie sheet leading to the grease trap and the slide out grease trap. I also clean the racks. Rinse off the excess grease and pop into the dishwasher works for me.

I keep these clean because grease can be dangerous and start a fire and burning old grease is not a flavor enhancer.

I stopped trying to clean the window after the second use. When I have to get a new MES I will NOT get one with the window. Worthless. a b***h to clean and by the time you preheat and get some early smoke going it's brown again. Looks nice on the box. Totally useless in real life.


----------



## daricksta (May 4, 2014)

Dale4121 said:


> I fall into the don't clean the interior group. I've had wood smokers for over 20 years and only occasionally clean the walls if I have visible bulky build up of fat. Same for the MES. You should smell smoke when you open your MES to start smoking for the day. If your MES smells good like BBQ that tells you it's "cured".
> 
> Go to any good BBQ joint and the walls are black with aroma from the pits.
> 
> ...


I agree. I always clean the racks and wherever surfaces meat and sauces stuck to. I have begun cleaning the interior walls after 3 or 4 (or more) smokes in an attempt to reduce the harshness of the smoke flavor but I'm not sure if the interior buildup has anything to do with that.

I bought the least expensive electric 30" MES available--which means mine doesn't have the window, and I don't miss it. If I could afford a 40" 1st Gen MES I'd buy that since quite a few times a rack of spareribs or a brisket will be too wide for the racks and will start off pressing against the walls until the meat shrinks. That little bit of extra room would be nice, but paying a lot more for a little bit more room wasn't worth it to me. And my 30" MES feeds a bunch of people just fine.


----------



## craigdchang (Feb 20, 2015)

is it safe to put in the oven and do a self cleaning cycle in the oven to burn all the crud off?


----------



## daricksta (Feb 20, 2015)

I just re-read the owners manual. It specifically states to avoid using any chemical cleaner to clean the inside. All that's needed is a wipe down with a damp cloth (or paper towel). Why on earth would anyone want to apply chemicals--benign or not--to the inside of their smoker?

Plain soap, hot water, and a scrub sponge in a sink is all I that's needed. The racks can also be placed in the dishwasher which I did once and found to be a big hassle.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 20, 2015)

nChapelHeel said:


> I use isopropyl alcohol on the glass in the door. If accumulation is heavy, I spot clean with the alcohol.
> 
> I tried oven cleaner on the inside of the MES, but I waited too long to hose it out. The walls got clean, but at
> 
> ...


Better living through caustic, poisonous chemicals. lol


----------



## smell smoke (Feb 25, 2015)

craigdchang said:


> is it safe to put in the oven and do a self cleaning cycle in the oven to burn all the crud off?



Wouldn't recommend it, the racks will rust much quicker.


----------



## smell smoke (Feb 25, 2015)

My clean up usually is just the racks. I foil the two trays at the bottom and the water pan. So when things cool down I rip the foil off, wash the racks in a tub I have with dawn and I'm done. A couple of times I've wiped the inside and outside down with a course rag dipped into a 50-50 solution of water and vinegar. So far so good.



U Smell Smoke?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 27, 2015)

OK I need some help. A friend is making pizza and bringing it over tonight for me to add some smoke flavor to it, but he needs to know the interior dimensions of the MES30 G1 rack in order to make then fit. Does anyone have that info available or can maybe measure theirs?


----------



## smell smoke (Feb 27, 2015)

14 5/8 W x 12 3/8 D is what someone posted before. I have a 40" so I can't be much help.


----------



## lesk (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello,

 Glad to see a fellow Texan here on the site..I live just outside of Fort Worth and I have a question for you..before you started cleaning the inside walls of your MES, did you start having temperature issues? When I first got my Smoker the internal temps were spot on to what I had set for the smoking temp..after a while, I noticed it took longer to cook ribs and brisket so I checked the internal temp and it was a consistent 20 degrees lower than the "Set" temp..could this be caused by the build up on the walls.. I am a newbie of the smoking world and I got a 40 MES for xmas..

Thanks

Les


----------



## holyfeld (Jul 19, 2016)

With what do you measure the inside temperature?

If you're using the built in probe on the back panel of the MES for control, you might want to clean that area. As a rule of thumb, I don't clean the inside of my smoker. At least, not either of the two I've had so far.


----------



## lesk (Jul 19, 2016)

I used a analog oven temp in each of the 4 racks center position.. I let the MES get to set temperature and then set the temp guage..I allowed for 30 minutes at each position and it was pretty consistent..If i set the MES to 225 degrees it read 205..240 degrees was 220..I have adjusted my set Temp to accomodate the lower temps but I think this will limit me from smoking at a higher temp if i need to..setting the MES to 270 which is max temp and only getting 250 kinda bites..Oh well..I shall adjust..LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2016)

holyfeld said:


> With what do you measure the inside temperature?
> 
> If you're using the built in probe on the back panel of the MES for control, you might want to clean that area. As a rule of thumb, I don't clean the inside of my smoker. At least, not either of the two I've had so far.


Exactly!!

I clean both of the built in sensors on the back wall after about every 4 or 5 smokes.

I clean those two sensors & the area around them just by twisting the rag around them.

Bear


----------



## james95014 (Jul 19, 2016)

I gotta ask, do you clean the insides of your weber charcoal kettles or gas grills?

I think of the smoker in the same vein and treat it the same.  Just wipe off the

grease, scrape off the char.  I do put the racks in the dishwasher since they're

removable.  I would worry about the residual cleaning chemicals being left behind

in the quest to get it all bright and shiny.  I'd rather take my chances with anything

the meat left behind, it's all dried, dead and smoked to death.  The worst Q in the

world comes out of anyplace with a bright shiny smoker.


----------



## cayotica (Jul 19, 2016)

Never mix  ammonia and bleach that forms chlorine gas and will kill you in a heartbeat, , I fact Poison Control says never mix any cleaning liquids including dishwashing liquid just incase they contain an acidic compound(which forms the gas).   As for Dawn dishwashing liquid specifically, they could not answer not having the ingredients list on hand.


----------



## ndwildbill (Jul 20, 2016)

Tried something different cleaning the racks on my MES30 last night.  I'd smoked up a pastrami as well as some chicken thighs, and the racks were a mess.  I had also used my weber gas burner grill, and wanted to clean the grates on that as well.  I put the dirty greasy racks from the MES into the weber, and left all burners on high for about 45 minutes (while I fed my face some pastrami!), then used a wire grill cleaning brush to polish them while still hot.  Worked like a charm, better than the dishwasher, and you don't leave the dishwasher smelling like old smoke.  I've found that using the cleaning cycle in the oven works well also....now, the cost of electricity cleaning the oven vs the cost of propane in the weber...hmmmm, have to give that some thought.  Also, the only cleaning I do on the inside of the MES is to wipe the sensors every 3-4 smokes.


----------



## tjdcorona (Jul 24, 2016)

To clarify - it is not the DAWN - it is the Clorox - Bleach. The bleach can not be breathed in large amounts for obvious reasons. The other thing about bleach is that you have to  be careful how to discard - the bleach causes spontaneous combustion when mixed with woods, rags etc....


----------



## bambam2009 (Sep 7, 2016)

Has anyone drilled holes in the side of their MES30 electric smoker to feed temp probes thru? I know i can put them thru the door and seal would be fine was just curios. I bought the MES30 last weekend did 5lbs of chicken wings after seasoning it checked the digital thermometer with 3 other thermometers all within 2 degrees


----------



## james95014 (Sep 7, 2016)

I haven't drilled a hole through the side but took one apart to fix it and have a pretty good idea how they're put together.  All the wiring runs lazily down the backside so drilling through the sides should be safe.  The sides are filled with a foam insulation so be prepared to drill 1-1/2" to reach the other side.  You'll have flecks of insulation coming off every time you push the probe through unless the hole is sealed or a metal tube is inserted.


----------



## bambam2009 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks i was going to insert a gromet and seal it up when not in use or just seal the probe wire thru the side


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2016)

BamBam2009 said:


> Has anyone drilled holes in the side of their MES30 electric smoker to feed temp probes thru? I know i can put them thru the door and seal would be fine was just curios. I bought the MES30 last weekend did 5lbs of chicken wings after seasoning it checked the digital thermometer with 3 other thermometers all within 2 degrees


I just drop mine through the top vent---Works Great.

I thought all MES users do that.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 8, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> I just drop mine through the top vent---Works Great.
> 
> I thought all MES users do that.
> 
> ...



Thats what I do.  B


----------



## tjdcorona (Sep 11, 2016)

Don't cut holes when theres already holes


----------

